# Annie Girl Overnight Trip



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We went on our annual overnight trip this weekend aboard the Annie Girl. Typcially we only fish offshore but since bluewater has been hard to come by this year we elected to bottomfish out to the rigs on Saturday.Sat we limited out with a high grade of Snapper with the largest weighing more than 17 lbs. We tried a few grouper spots and picked up several scamp plus a 44 lbs grouper. By mid-afternoon we hit an Amberjack spot to limit out on a good grade of 25-30 lbs AJ's.We also caught two kings during our stops. I was surprised when we caught one of the kingsin close to 250' of water.

Around 5 we started trolling the rigs for Tuna. We picked up maybe 5 Tuna with the nicest being about a 35 -40lbs on a popper. About an hour and a half after dark we caught a throw back Sword. Around midnight we caught a decent sized shark and caught another pup Sword.

After sunrise on Sunday we had a decent Tuna bite catching maybe 5 more fish. I'm not sure of the exact count as we released several tuna on Sat and Sun. One was decent around 75 lbs and the best one weighed in at 104 lbs. Additionally wepicked up a Dorado weighing 33lbs.When the tuna bite stopped we chunked for a while with no luckand finallydecided the bite was over.

We had a brief window of time to hit a snapper spot on the way in and nearly limited out. We trolled Wahoo lures a good bit but only picked up one king on the way back in on the lures. The best water seemed to be north of the rigs, while the rigs had fairly clean green water.

All in all, we estimated 900 lbs of bottomfish and Tuna, the weather was great, and the crew of Mike, Nick, and Brent did a terrific job. Next year weplan to fishGreen Canyon with these guys.

Jeff's 44 lbs Grouper










Martin's first Sword










Will's 1st Tuna that went about 75LBS










John on his 104 lbs tuna with Charles' support










Jay's Dorado let us know we had filled the box










The big three










Annie Girl Overnight Group Shot 7.20.08


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Great post. Thanks for the pics. Looks like ya'll had a blast.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's what i call a trip! nice bunch of fish...you only need to go once a year with all that meat...thanks for posting...


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

were yall at the marlin or petronuis


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!! Great trip indeed


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Now thats what I call a trip.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Supreme fishing guys! Nice work...Huge haul! :clap


----------

